# Girard perregaux 1943/44 advise please



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

I've got a girard perregaux from '43/44 with a personal inscription from WW2 on the back.

Served in the us marine core

The case is in need of repair as two lugs need braising back on.

The movement actually keeps good time but there's something loose inside that's feels quite heavy!?

I have pressed the case and released the movement, am I right in thinking the dial face is released by two levers on the side?

I have some pictures but not sure how to upload. Assuming photo bucket or similar is needed?

I believe the watch is quite rare? Especially with a personalised dated inscription on the back from ww2!

Im new to watches as a hobby so any advice or info on this watch would be much appreciated.

I also have an Elgin a11 that needs resurrection


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Going to need pictures really , you will need photo bucket or similar to host your pics first then use the direct link to add to the forum

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Eager to help, so lets see those pictures.What's the calibre of the movement


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

ill see if I can tackle pictures tonight.

No idea of movement as I need to remove it still from its inner case but unsure how.

Hopefully pictures will help to explain


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

https://postimage.org/

Use this to upload pictures.

Most dials will be attached to the movement via 2 screws that hold the 2 dial feet tight. There are, indeed, 2 screws on the sides of the movement which if you loosen should break free the movement. Remember to detach the hands. And remember what position where the hands in so that you won't mess up the time keeping.


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok managed to get some pictures

Any ideas how I remove the movement from the back case? Looks like the crown needs to come of first?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

that is a very interesting case , the mvt. case tends to fall out of the case yoke. i use a one piece strap on that case style. vinn


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

vinn said:


> that is a very interesting case , the mvt. case tends to fall out of the case yoke. i use a one piece strap on that case style. vinn


 Yes, shame one the lugs got broken off one side but I'm hoping to solder these back on.

This case was very tight no chance of it falling out.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That is a really cool watch. To pull the stem out you're going to, first, have to pull the stem out into time setting position (or whichever position is the farthest away from the movement).

Second you're going to have to push with, perhaps, a wooden toothpick in a, usually, small hole that is located on the movement somewhere around the stem area while at the same time pulling the stem away which should come out with EASE.

Here's an example.










More pics with the movement would be nice.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Could be a 2piece stem. With a knuckle joint in it. With a pair of top cutters and a piece of tissue paper , pull button into handset ,with fingers and then tug on the button with the top cutters. Not to hard, but if its a 2piece stem it will come free and split the knuckle joint. When the button is in the handset position, is any of the winding stem visible? Did the retaining ring come off the glass or was it supporting the outer edge of the dial? If it was supporting the dial. With a very fine needle you may be able to gently lever the dial. If the movement is very tight in the case, it may be rusty. I doubt this movement has a push bolt.


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> That is a really cool watch. To pull the stem out you're going to, first, have to pull the stem out into time setting position (or whichever position is the farthest away from the movement).
> 
> Second you're going to have to push with, perhaps, a wooden toothpick in a, usually, small hole that is located on the movement somewhere around the stem area while at the same time pulling the stem away which should come out with EASE.
> 
> ...


 Thanks gimli

Your pictures are really helpful.

Im completely new to this, I've watched probably days worth of YouTube videos on watch repair. But this is my first attempt at disassembly, repair, and service.


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Thanks for the input Simon, you lost me almost with jargon there.....I'm a watch virgin here.

Yes although the case is stainless the two parts were bound with a bit of corrosion (you can see it where it's fallen onto the white paper) I assume this is probably where the lugs got snapped off one side when someone tried the get the case apart!

The retaining ring was between the crystal and the dial face, so it may be that it's only the hands from keeping the face in position now!?

There seems to be very little information out there on this watch. I read somewhere it's a CAL90?!

Not sure if this has a hack feature like my '43 Elgin or if it's because something inside is loose/broken but when you pull the crown all the way the second hand stops and holds as per hack setting?!

will try some more pics


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

So this is as far as I have got.

Sorry for poor pic quality

The back reads

Lt. G.J.R,

US M.C.R

8-12-1944


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Right so mi method doesn't work... As simon said it's one of those watches with a 2 piece stem that has to come out by a combination of movements, turns, whatever. I've no experience with those. They're not all the same I believe so it's good to look for the movement of this watch and look up the method to remove the stem.


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

Haha I'm so out of my depth already.

As mentioned I believe it's a Cal90 based on the info I've found (though not much info out there so far)

Hopefully a G.P expert can shed some light.

Having read your post Simon a few times, it sounds like I could easily do some damage with out knowing the exact procedures to extract. I guess that's the fun of the hobby though.

Hopefully I can shed some light on the movement identity. Am I in the right place or would it be worth jumping to the Swiss section!? Or military although not sure the watch is military specific?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You CAN easily damage it if you don't know the exact method of extracting the stem and crown. Just do some research until you find a watch identical to yours and check its movement. Then look for the method used to remove the stem and crown from that movement.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

simon2 said:


> Could be a 2piece stem. With a knuckle joint in it. With a pair of top cutters and a piece of tissue paper , pull button into handset ,with fingers and then tug on the button with the top cutters. Not to hard, but if its a 2piece stem it will come free and split the knuckle joint. When the button is in the handset position, is any of the winding stem visible? Did the retaining ring come off the glass or was it supporting the outer edge of the dial? If it was supporting the dial. With a very fine needle you may be able to gently lever the dial. If the movement is very tight in the case, it may be rusty. I doubt this movement has a push bolt.


 Hi

Happy to agree with Simon, along with the ring that 'does' support the dial and movement.

Recently had the same experience with a 40's 'Colomby' Free French Army watch.

As you cannot determine if there is a button/screw for stem release due to casing arrangement it can only leave, in my experience, two options (happy to be proved wrong).

Either, extend crown to hand setting position, invert watch, dial down in palm of hand, then slowly rotate crown/stem whilst 'jiggling' movement to see if it drops free due to 2 flat areas on the stem allowing the movement to drop free?

I have only seen this arrangement once, as explained/demonstrated to me at a watch fair some time ago.

I suspect your example is similar to several I possess, that is, a 2 part (push fit) stem and is predominately the arrangement for this type of casement.

Now for the brave bit (on your part), place a bit of tape on the case around the stem, slide a pair of tweezers behind the crown & ease the crown & stem out.

On some of my watches I've had to exert quite a bit of 'pressure' to release the stem.

I know several folk who use pliers with gay abandon?

Remember to cover the crown, I do this procedure in a box, took me a couple of hours to find the crown the first time I attempted it!

Due to the way these movements are cased they are in my experience very well protected from harmful ingress and have yet to be disappointed with the condition of the movement!

A colleague has just informed me there are some youtube videos on watch case/ movement removal that may assist you & give you confidence.

Hope this helps & good luck.


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

I can confirm; Bumper Automatic cal90 is the watch/movement.

Now just need to find the definitive way to disassemble it with out gay abandon lol.

karrusel- good tip for the crown with tape.

Bloody scared about doing this.

As mentioned I've watched hours and hours of videos on repairing but never actually put it to practice.

Anyone know any more about the Cal90?

Thanks everyone for their input so far!


----------



## 1949bug (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm still struggling to find info on this watch, someone on here must have this movement?!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Dont forget to wear an appropriate mask / precautions as radium dial and hands...........


----------

